

Ask HN: Domain Hosting that 1) is cheap and 2) offers a full-featured API - waxman

I have been working on lots of little side projects lately, and I've written some pretty elaborate scripts to get up-and-running as quickly as possible.<p>The one, obnoxious part I still have to do manually, though, is when I'm ready to launch on a unique domain I need to go a domain host, buy a domain, then manually change each of the A Records, CNames, MX Records, etc. to point to my servers, etc.<p><i>I was wondering if anyone knows of a domain host out there that lets you buy a domain and configure it entirely through an API?</i><p>Thanks so much in advance!
======
sunblock
Enom, one of the best API's in the industry .. you would just need someone to
set you up as a reseller, or setup your own account directly through them
which requires an initial 1000 domain purchase. Rates vary for resellers,
direct account holders pay 8.50 per domain at the moment, up from 6.99 several
years back. Or just work out a deal with a hosting company and let them do all
the setup and config for you. We routinely setup low domain rates for people
using one of our hosting plans.

-Mike, AFMU.com

------
gry
Zerigo seems promising. Looking to use it on a project for myself.

<http://www.zerigo.com/managed-dns>

------
msmethurst
I'm pretty happy with Hostmonster - my affiliate link -
<http://www.hostmonster.com/track/digitalmethodscorp> \- allows you to buy and
set up via their site.

Also has cpanel hosting and SSH access for more advanced stuff.

I buy my domains elsewhere but you get a free domain when you set up an
account with them so...

